# Which brand acid / So2 test kits to buy?



## REDBOATNY (Mar 22, 2011)

I am in the market for an acid (ta) and a So2 test kit. Are there any that will test both? I don't want to spend a fortune, just test acid and s02.

I've seen a digital ph for about $40, will it test ta and ph?
Thanks in advance,
Dave


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2011)

You will have to spend at least $100 for a decent accurate SO2 test setup. Anything less is wasted $$$. (see Morewine.com)

TA test kit can be had for $10 (Morewine.com) Use a pH meter purchased below.

pH meter more like $80 for a 2 decimal from Amazon. 1 decimal not worth the $$$$.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree and disagree. For most people ball park is close enough. Mike, what would you say the farthest your Accuvin S02 was off? I think it will get you close enough for most home wine makers. Ta testing, forget about it even with the accuvin, get a PH meter!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2011)

I have kinda crap color vision so for me the error was like +/- 100% for Accuvin.......

YMMV as they say! They are a cheap way to start at least but they all seemed to read the same to me eyes.......


----------



## Flem (Mar 22, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I have kinda crap color vision so for me the error was like +/- 100% for Accuvin.......
> 
> YMMV as they say! They are a cheap way to start at least but they all seemed to read the same to me eyes.......



With your "crap color vision", maybe there isn't a problem with your whites after all. hehehe


----------



## Wade E (Mar 22, 2011)

Bam, gotcha! I think the So2 test was much more readbale then the acid test. Like I said, for the acid dont even bother and just get the PH meter.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2011)

I can tell light from dark just fine!

Its those varying shades of pink and purple that have me confused......


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 22, 2011)

Dave here is a link to Accuvin tests you can look at to see what is involved in the actual test.

http://www.accuvin.com/


----------



## Wade E (Mar 23, 2011)

Here is a link to the Accuvin Youtube TA demo.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOQ3AD9RHXc[/ame]


----------



## Wade E (Mar 23, 2011)

And another for the S02.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qjEV_2xmsA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Wade E (Mar 23, 2011)

And the S02 AO set up Mike was referring to but by another retailer.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG_HeY_sYLQ[/ame]


----------



## Wade E (Mar 23, 2011)

And then the Vinmetrica S02 tester.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wg2Q63OrQjo[/ame]


----------



## Wade E (Mar 23, 2011)

And the Hanna S02 tester. They also have a TA tester. I will be getting the Hanna S02.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eMSjOaHchA&playnext=1&list=PL5AB221F7D0AE370F[/ame]


----------



## Wade E (Mar 23, 2011)

This is how you test TA with a ph meter and you dont need any of the fancy stuff here to do it but it does make life easier and looks very cool to.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX_OgpgOBkc[/ame]


----------



## REDBOATNY (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, thanks guys. I guess I will spend my lunch time watching the videos and decide.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 23, 2011)

Wade are all of these video's in the how to section?


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 29, 2011)

Anybody interested in SO2 testing using an A/O Rig more wine has their $99 rig on sale for only $80. You will need to find a local supply of Phosphoric acid as it is pretty expensive to ship (reorder) This kit comes with enough to do (10) free SO2 test. After that you have to make up your own from a local supply or pay $55 for 500ml (hazardous material shipping fee)


----------



## Wade E (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry dan, I didnt see your post. Yes and many more I added into the Tutorial area.


----------



## Rock (Mar 29, 2011)

Wade E said:


> And the Hanna S02 tester. They also have a TA tester. I will be getting the Hanna S02.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eMSjOaHchA&playnext=1&list=PL5AB221F7D0AE370F



Thats a big hit 600.00 or more,i stress how much easier the vinmetrica tester is.Also very accurate.Paul is the man doing this video,not bad for an amateur.


----------

